# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Cruising

## Cliff

After leaving St B early last December we have been traveling the world.  Here are links to photos I have been taking.
Fort Lauderdale to LA
Link 
LA to Auckland
Link 
Crossing the Equator
Link 
Auckland
Link 
After 10 days in Auckland we flew to Hawaii and will be staying in Kauai until mid March

----------

